# I'm confused...



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

Up until a few days ago, I always thought that nitrate and phosphate were levels that would always be zero in a heavily planted, healthy tank. This is what I've heard over and over again, but here you all are, discussing addition of phosphate and nitrate INTO your tanks. Would someone please elaborate? I'm still skeptical...


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Phosphate limiting was a popular idea that was brought about from the PMDD article. Now-a-day's that is considered as an old way of thinking. Many members of this board have high levels of both No3 and Po4 and have no algae. With today's high tech tanks, No3 and Po4 can get used up in a day. The idea is to grow plants as much as you can to eliminate algae. If you limit the plants, then the algae will spread because they can utilize the other levels in the water.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

C_perugiae said:


> Up until a few days ago, I always thought that nitrate and phosphate were levels that would always be zero in a heavily planted, healthy tank


I think we need to start with some general literature.

_* I don't think you want to jump deep in water before you know how to swim. _

Please read this basic information and come back for further lectures.

- http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nitrate.htm

- 1st version http://www.sfbaaps.com/reference/barr_02_01.shtml

- 2nd version http://www.aquatic-plants.org/fert/est_index/est_index1.html

And this is the article which began PMDD journey (just a general idea which now has been modified).

- http://www.cam.org/~tomlins/algae.html


----------



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks for the links! I really thought the case studies were interesting... definitely food for thought with all the algae problems I had in one of my tanks a while back. I guess I was confused because I wasn't taking into account that the nitrate additions were to tanks with adequate lighting and CO2... I'm not used to thinking in those terms because most people don't have setups that really cut it in those departments.

I'll chew on the info for a while and come back with more questions, I'm sure. Thank you for your patience; this really brings a different perspective than I've ever gotten.


----------

